# Charles Oakley speaks on Ron Artest



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> This is out of the November issue of Stuff magazine that I just got. In the small NBA preview section, they interviewed Oakley. Here's the interview. . .
> 
> STUFF: Be honest. Has the NBA gotten soft?
> 
> ...


http://www.pacersdigest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15427


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow, Oakley is one crazy man. I like it though, and we could use some more tough guys in the league, definitely. That's why I love Artest, you don't see that kind of player in the game today outside of him.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> http://www.pacersdigest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15427



good article man


i thought that posting links to other forums was against the rules???



just checking cos i dont want to get in trouble when i do it


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harry_Minge said:


> i thought that posting links to other forums was against the rules???


That is a link to where it was posted, since the guy got the article out of a magazine and not the website.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Harry_Minge said:


> good article man
> 
> 
> i thought that posting links to other forums was against the rules???
> ...



You just don't want to advertise for other forums.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Oakley was a tough one, I can see why he'd like Ron Artest.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

Tactics said:


> Oakley was a tough one, I can see why he'd like Ron Artest.


who is that in the tactics sig picture???


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Harry_Minge said:


> who is that in the tactics sig picture???


If you're talking about my site, that's me, if you're talking about my avatar, it's Tech N9ne.


----------

